# Snow Leopard and Printing



## happycranker (Mar 5, 2010)

I have been thinking for awhile about moving to MAC but after reading this from Ctein, I wonder! 

http://theonlinephotographer.typepad.com/the_online_photographer/2'1'/'3/printer-hell-the-epson-cs4-snow-leopard-dysfunction.html

BTW this is my fav site other than LR forums of course!


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks to be a fairly simple icc bug in the OS, although I see no reference to one in the post so maybe it's just his system ? Most of the printing problems have arisen because the manufacturers have failed to create and test new drivers for SL. All systems will have their bugs but if you consider that SL is a complete re-write it wasn't really that bad when it was released.

The thing that amuses me most is people that upgrade a system that is working perfectly and expect it to carry on working perfectly. I bet you all the people on that post that are whining never took the trouble to even read about driver compatibility let alone test it first.


----------



## happycranker (Mar 5, 2010)

I believe the bug was identified with the new ICC profiles, people who had older versions had no problem with Epson drivers, also with ColorMunki you can set it to save the profile in the older version as well.


----------

